# Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin



## takker (12. Januar 2009)

Sprinter der Ozeane
NDR (Stern.)  | *Länge: 45 Minuten* 
















Schwertfisch und Marlin  
Film von Rick Rosenthal  
Sie sind wahre Sprinter der Meere. Ihr Markenzeichen sind Rückenflossen, groß wie Segel und verlängerte Schnauzen, die an Speere erinnern. Ihre silbern glänzenden, muskulösen Körper sind geschaffen für die Jagd und weite Wanderungen durch die Ozeane. Einige von ihnen sind Giganten - bis zu fünf Meter lang und schwerer als 400 Kilo. Über das Leben der imposanten Marline, Schwert-, Speer- und Segelfische ist kaum etwas bekannt. Der offene Ozean ist ihr Lebensraum, sie dort zu finden, gleicht einer Suche nach einer Stecknadel. 
Rick Rosenthal, renommierter Unterwasserfilmer, hat das Unmögliche möglich gemacht und ist den rasanten Jägern mit der Kamera gefolgt. Seine Reise rund um die Welt, führt ihn zu unterseeischen Canyons nach Costa Rica, an die Küste von Peru, in die Gewässer von Florida oder in die Licht durchfluteten tropischen Riffe des Grand Barrier Reefs in Australien. Auf seiner Suche nach dem größten Marlin der Welt trifft der mehrfach ausgezeichnete Kameramann auf weitere charismatische Kreaturen der Weltmeere: Große Schwärme von Thunfischen, Delfine, seltene Wale und Meeresschildkröten. Über Jahrmillionen haben sich die "Sprinter der Ozeane" an ihr extremes Leben in der Hochsee angepasst. Sie sind nicht nur exzellente Jäger, die Fische zeigen mit Farbwechseln ihre Stimmung an und können sogar ihr Geschlecht wechseln. Ihr Leben zu dokumentieren ist wichtig - denn Schwertfische und Marline, Segel- und Speerfische sind extrem bedroht. Weltweit ziehen Fischfangflotten die Tiere tonnenweise aus den Meeren. Wenn es so weiter geht, wird es diese Giganten nicht mehr lange geben. 
"Sprinter der Ozeane" ist ein Film mit Atem raubenden Bildern einer Tiergruppe, die so noch nie gefilmt wurde.


----------



## petipet (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Danke für den Tipp!|wavey:

Gruß, Peter


----------



## serviola (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Tausche 130 lbs Rute und Rolle gegen beheizbare Taucherbrille.


----------



## Tewi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

den "fred" gibt es schon http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145091


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Hammerfilm. Ich weiß nicht ob, wenn man sowas öfter sehen würde, ob nicht der eine der andere Big-Gamer sein Tackle schrottet und leise vor Rührung weint.


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

echt geniale Bilder #6 hab leider nur die letzten 20 minuten gesehen, die große Marlindame am Ende :l wat ein hübsches anmutiges Tier

Gruß Chris


----------



## serviola (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Sag ich doch, geht einem schon sehr nahe.


----------



## zandermouse (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hammerfilm. Ich weiß nicht ob, wenn man sowas öfter sehen würde, ob nicht der eine der andere Big-Gamer sein Tackle schrottet und leise vor Rührung weint.


 
"_In der Begegnung des Spinnfischers mit seinem Fisch liegt eine ungeheure Kraft. Es ist eine Begegnung, deren Medium nur eine dünne Schnur ist, die sowohl einsam als auch seltsam gegenseitig ist, __Stunde um Stunde vergeblicher Mühen, gewaltige Mengen ausgedehnter und totgeschlagener Zeit._
_Dann: ein Zittern in der Rute, eine Gegenkraft, lebendig, wütend, wild."_

Klasse Film, ohne Frage. Ich kenne das als Taucher und als Angler. Vielleich solltest Du Dir das Big Game Tackle zulegen,
um einmal erleben zu dürfen, wie das ist, was Du da schräg gedruckt in Deiner Signatur zu stehen hast. Wie willst Du sonst herausfinden, ob das stimmt, was da in Deiner Signatur steht ?  

_Gruß_

_zandermouse_


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Weißt du Mäuschen, das was in meiner Signatur steht, das stammt aus einem Buch.... vielleicht solltest du das mal lesen.

Kjell Westö: "Vom Risiko ein Skrake zu sein"

Übrigens geht es in diesem Buch - zwar nicht nur - aber auch - wie du bereits bemerkt hast belletristisch wundervoll aufgearbeitet um die Fischerei auf silberne Fische - Meerforellen - von daher bin ich da schon gut aufgehoben.

Kleines Eigentor oder?


----------



## zandermouse (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

@sundvogel,

weißt Du ich lese gerade die englische Ausgabe des Werkes:
"Big Fish & Blue Water, GAMEFISHING IN THE PACIFIC" vom Autor Peter Goadby. Das passt einfach besser zu dem Film und lässt mich die Meerforellen gänzlich vergessen. 

Vielleicht suche ich später noch das Eigentor, aber dann werde ich an die vielen Sailfische und Marline denken, die ich dieses Jahr noch fangen könnte und wahrscheinlich werde ich darüber diesen Vorgang gänzlich vergessen. Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir meine pazifischen Träume. 

Gruß

Mäuschen


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

Macht ja nix, ist ja auch nicht schlimm. 

Die "ungeheure Kraft" meint die Begegnung und nicht den Fisch. Das ist etwas Geistiges und nichts Körperliches. 

Das schöne beim Angeln ist ja unter anderem auch, dass der eine sich über eine 30cm Bachforelle aus einem norwegischen Fluß unbändig und überbordend freuen kann und der nächste dazu einen Thunfisch oder kapitalen Schwertträger braucht.

Das Können der beiden würde ich nicht in Frage stellen und deren Haltung auch nicht. Wenn sie gute Angler sind, dann rührt den einen die Geschichte des anderen an. Es geht nie um Größe, sondern immer um das Gefühl, ansonsten ist es sinnfrei.

By the way, ich dachte mir schon, dass du wirklich viel über das Big Game Fishing liest.


----------



## zandermouse (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

@sundvogel,

Da hast Du recht, ich sauge förmlich alles auf, was es über das Big Game Fishing an Wissen gibt. Dazu gehört aber auch die Sucht, den anderen Bordies Wissen abzulocken, ohne Frage. Es ist natürlich auch sehr schön, auf Gleichgesinnte zu stoßen.  

Jedoch fische ich die meiste Zeit des Jahres auf Rapfen und Zander. Aber damit kenne ich mich sehr gut aus, so dass sich dort mein Bedarf zur Diskussion in Grenzen hält. Außerdem werde ich in diesen Foren nur angemacht, weil ich etwas schwerer angele, als die Anderen. Ich freue mich aber immer noch über jeden schönen Zander, wie jeder andere Elbangler auch. |supergri

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heute 20:15 h auf ARD: Schwertfisch und Marlin*

wenn ein professioneller Taucher und Filmemacher in einem Fluß, Teich oder in norwegischen Fjorden filmt, das ganze Material dann noch gut geschnitten wird, sehen auch Bilder von Forelle, Hecht, Barsch, Dorsch, Dornhai und Steinbeißer usw usw
ebenfalls bestimmt beeindruckend aus und Oma bekommt vorm TV Tränen in die Augen. Geht man deswegen nicht mehr ans/aufs Wasser um unser schönes Hobby auszuüben? Nu mal nicht so viel gespielte Sentimentalität, ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar Puppen von meiner Tochter.


----------

